
Show HN: Commento – a lightweight, tracking-free comment engine in Go - adtac
https://github.com/adtac/commento
======
adtac
I just hacked this together today. Disqus is really heavy and apparently uses
tons of tracking services. So I figured - why not build my own?

I've been learning Golang for the past month or so too, so this was a great
excercise for me.

~~~
levimaes
Holy shit, way to golang, after one month! What other "hackable" solutions are
you hoping to implement in Go? Or plainly what's your next go project, and
why?

~~~
adtac
Ha, thanks!

I wrote a bot for cherry-picking comments [1] a couple of weeks ago. It's
mostly for a large open source community I'm a maintainer in where newcomers
make multiple PRs. We have a linear git history, so we ask them to rebase. But
many get stuck, so I thought I could make a bot to collect all these PRs and
make a mega PR with their commits through `git cherry-pick`.

I'm also writing a SaaS email forwarding service (hush hush on the details for
now ;)) in Go. Just getting started. My semester is almost over, so I'll have
much more time to work on this in the vacations :)

[1] [https://github.com/adtac/cherry-pick-
bot](https://github.com/adtac/cherry-pick-bot)

------
qrv3w
Great job! The Go code is impressive, but also I'm amazed you wrote the JS
without jQuery! Very cool.

~~~
adtac
I deliberately didn't want to use jQuery so that it'll stay more lightweight
:)

And thanks, Go is absolutely fun to write.

